# Minikin V1.5 vs Sigelei 213



## Cruzz_33 (30/5/16)

So I've been eyeing out these to mods for a while now and can't decide on one. 
Obviously the Minikin is cheaper but forgetting about that point which one do you prefer ? 

Ps: mods I wasn't sure where to post this


----------



## brotiform (30/5/16)

Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (30/5/16)

Both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## piffht (30/5/16)

Sig is an absolute beaut imo.

This may also help: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4llygz/sigelei_213_first_impresions/

There's a bunch of solid reviews on reddit ecr.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (30/5/16)

I just received my Sigelei and I have to tell you the build quality is unreal!!! The size is perfect. The sceen is superb. The buttons clicks like quality buttons should click like.
Just my opinion: Sigelei all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (30/5/16)

Minikin for the win !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

You will be happy with either... if money isn't an issue get the Sigelei 213 just because it's looks super kewl and I prefer the form factor... but the Minkin is a FINE mod!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/5/16)

@Rob Fisher I was waiting for your reply ! 
Since you have owned the v1 and the 213 I just wanted to know which has the best and most durable finish. I've sold around 5 mods from minor scratches


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Rob Fisher I was waiting for your reply !
> Since you have owned the v1 and the 213 I just wanted to know which has the best and most durable finish. I've sold around 5 mods from minor scratches



@Cruzz_33 they are both pretty durable... the rubberized Minikin stands up pretty well to usage (but not the light colours like the Tiffany blue) and the Sig 213 is real carbon fibre and mine still looks perfect... I guess if you drop the Sig or mishandle it the aluminium section could get scratched but mine has been with me for a while and is still in pristine condition.... and the same can be said for the Minkin... I have the God version and the quality of the white paint work is the best I have seen on a mod and I have had mine for sometime now and have used it quite a lot and it too is perfect...

It's a hard call to choose between the two and I guess it comes down to money... I'm just glad I have both and don't have to choose.

I foresee both mods being around for a while... unlike some others that come and go at a rate on knots!


----------



## piffht (30/5/16)

@Rob Fisher Now I want a Minikin, too. It never ends xD


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> @Rob Fisher Now I want a Minikin, too. It never ends xD



Nope it never does end...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/5/16)

Thanks so much @Rob Fisher I think the sig 213 is the better option unless a special version like yours comes out in the v1.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (31/5/16)

One stupid question? If you vape say a Toptank with ceramick coil at 50 watt on a Kangertech 75 watt mod or the same tank on a sig 213 at 50 watt, will the vape be the same or different and why? Thanks.


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

@Petrus http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-difference-on-different-mods.t23118/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (31/5/16)

Nice comparison photo @Rob Fisher.

I pre ordered two Minikin V1.5 150W before I even knew about the Sig 213 if I remember. Wouldn't have made any difference... even though I would buy Sigelei again based on four of their mods I bought 3 years ago that would still get it done if I still used them. I like the VGOD so much with the Avo24 on it that getting two more Minikin's via the new version for two more Avo24's was a given. I'm pretty sure that the white one will have the same finish as the VGOD body, including the door same as the metallic red and purple ones (IOW not rubberized). Not sure if the black one will be the same or all rubberized like the 120W, but hopefully the same as the other colors. Works for me either way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaZa05 (31/5/16)

Spydro said:


> Nice comparison photo @Rob Fisher.
> 
> I pre ordered two Minikin V1.5 150W before I even knew about the Sig 213 if I remember. Wouldn't have made any difference... even though I would buy Sigelei again based on four of their mods I bought 3 years ago that would still get it done if I still used them. I like the VGOD so much with the Avo24 on it that getting two more Minikin's via the new version for two more Avo24's was a given. I'm pretty sure that the white one will have the same finish as the VGOD body, including the door same as the metallic red and purple ones (IOW not rubberized). Not sure if the black one will be the same or all rubberized like the 120W, but hopefully the same as the other colors. Works for me either way.



I actually hope the black one is rubberised I like the fact that it's harder to scratch and can't really slip off surfaces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it never does end...
> View attachment 55968
> View attachment 55969


Could you possibly put them down on a table and take a pic just to see the size difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Could you possibly put them down on a table and take a pic just to see the size difference?



Sure!

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 55999
> View attachment 56000


Thanks Rob.The Sig213 is quite smaller than i imagened. Looks slightly shorter than a cuboid... Btw nice mat you got there


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thanks Rob.The Sig213 is quite smaller than i imagened. Looks slightly shorter than a cuboid... Btw nice mat you got there



Yip the Sig213 is the smallest dual 18650 around... really really nice!


----------



## Mike Card (31/5/16)

@Cruzz_33 None of the above - Hexohm boet!


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Sig213 is the smallest dual 18650 around... really really nice!


Small is right. But i dont think smallest. i Think that is the VapeMX 150. But the vendors dont want to bring it in


----------



## Silent Echo (31/5/16)

I'm picking up my Sig 213 today, but I've been hearing a few bad things about the temp control and misfiring, etc...


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

@Mike Card the sig preheat function is a winner in my books but maybe hexohm when the other one comes out


----------



## Spydro (31/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I actually hope the black one is rubberised I like the fact that it's harder to scratch and can't really slip off surfaces



I hope the black one is not rubberized (I always take the precautions to keep my vape gear like new).


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

We could even make our own special edition minikins like with the rx 200
#stromtrooper


----------



## Kaizer (31/5/16)

Anyone else waiting for the Sigelei Fuchai 213?

Same chip, different casing.

https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4k2po4/sigelei_213w_tc_fuchai_announced/


----------



## Silent Echo (31/5/16)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PsyCLown (31/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> Anyone else waiting for the Sigelei Fuchai 213?
> 
> Same chip, different casing.
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/4k2po4/sigelei_213w_tc_fuchai_announced/



Interesting, seems as if the original 213 only supported TC in Fahrenheit and the Fuchai supports it in Celsius. If they had made it firmware upgradeable it wouldn't have been a problem.

I actually prefer the carbon fibre look, not that the fuchai looks bad.


----------



## piffht (31/5/16)

Silent Echo said:


> View attachment 56014



Quick explainer:


----------

